# Transliterating roman A to Alef.



## Hryts

If I use the English name Clarke as an example:

I'd insert an Alef to indicate the presence of an A:

*קלארק*

But if I was to "niqqudise" the text, would the vowel be placed under the Lamed or the Alef? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## senor_smile

I would transliterate Clark as קֵלָרק, although I wouldn't list hebrew as a language I speak well.  

שלום
Shaun


----------



## DrLindenbrock

I actually prefer SeniorSmile’s version, without alef. But if you were to put an alef, I think the vowels should go as follows:
קְלְאָרְק
 
Caution  : I am not a native speaker...


----------



## amikama

According to the Academia's rules of nikkud for foreign words, it would be:
קְלָרְק 

(א is written only in the non-nikkudized version: קלארק.)


----------



## Remon

im think קלארק or קלרק has no meaning ... give me an active word to tell you ...


----------



## Aoyama

Definitely no _aleph_ here, or it would render something like Claarke (could be dutch or afrikaans ?). Senor smile and amikama are right.


----------



## Aoyama

> (א is written only in the non-nikkudized version: קלארק.)


Is it a _sine qua non _option ? I would think that even without the nikud (vowels) it could /would also be : קלרק


----------



## amikama

Aoyama said:


> Is it a _sine qua non _option ? I would think that even without the nikud (vowels) it could /would also be : קלרק


What's _sine qua non_? Anyway, קלארק is simply the commonest way to write this name in (non-nikkudized) Hebrew. קלרק is understandable, but looks _a bit_ strange. And קלארק is not an exception -- some foreign names/words are usually written with a "redundant" א.


----------



## Nunty

I agree with Amikama's version.


----------



## Aoyama

*sine qua non* : latin, literally : _without cannot be _. A condition required to do something.


----------

